

Visualizing How Referly Works - dmor
http://blog.refer.ly/visualizing-how-referly-works

======
aorshan
I love everything refer.ly has been doing lately. They are really on the right
page and are putting together quite the service. Can't wait to see where it
goes.

------
tg3
Any thoughts on having a bookmarklet? Seems like a pain to have to go back to
referly to grab a shortened link instead of clicking a button on the page I'm
on.

~~~
alabut
We actually have a (very handy) bookmarklet but I de-emphasized it so much in
this design (buried on the right in tiny type as the second tip) that it makes
it look like we don't have one.

I can see a v2 of this page reversing that and being almost all about the
bookmarklet, with little or no mention of the form-based link shortener.

~~~
tg3
Ahh, I see it now. Definitely the route I would go.

This is a cool idea, my only concern is feeling icky about recommending
things. Even if I really like a pair of shoes, will my friends believe me if
they see I've got a refer.ly link attached to it? Or will they just think I'm
trying to make a quick buck and I've been reincarnated as a spambot?

~~~
alabut
That's a good question. I think making sure to add a personal note would help
explain why you recommend something, like "here's a great helmet for going
river rafting with, I used it last weekend" or etc.

I get annoyed by stuff that doesn't have context, like those Spotify alerts in
Facebook that just lists the track, as opposed to something like "our whole
team is jamming to the Budos Band while we jam out the next release".

------
acoyfellow
I'm on board the second I can get Refer.ly + Ifttt.com to work together.

~~~
johns
What you want that to look like?

~~~
acoyfellow
I would love to be able to save links (star a RSS item for example) that
automatically creates a Refer.ly link out of the original link.. I could just
imagine a lot of other users if there were an API that ifttt could tap into.

